# cyclocross bike recommendations?



## guster (11 Aug 2009)

I'm looking for a cyclocross-type bike that can handle a 15-mile each way daily commute, being loaded up with panniers (assuming it's possible to put a back rack on a cyclocross bike?) and recreational off-road noremal cyclocross type usage. 

Can anyone recommend anything? Like most people i'd rather spend less than more, and I'd happily buy secondhand if something were available in the right size.


----------



## upsidedown (12 Aug 2009)

I don't have one, but a couple at work have the Spesh Tricross, look very nice.


----------



## simon_brooke (12 Aug 2009)

guster said:


> I'm looking for a cyclocross-type bike that can handle a 15-mile each way daily commute, being loaded up with panniers (assuming it's possible to put a back rack on a cyclocross bike?) and recreational off-road noremal cyclocross type usage.
> 
> Can anyone recommend anything? Like most people i'd rather spend less than more, and I'd happily buy secondhand if something were available in the right size.



here's mine, which is one of these. This frame does have mountings for a rack. Total cost of the build (new parts) was about £500, but that's 'cos a lot of parts (wheels, ergo levers, handlebars, saddle, seatpost, pedals, rear mech) came from a donor bike. Since then I've made it a new pair of wheels which cost another £300.

It's a great bike, I use it for more or less everything except seriousl technical mountain biking and time trialling. Strongly recommended.



upsidedown said:


> I don't have one, but a couple at work have the Spesh Tricross, look very nice.



The Tricross is a very competent bike for the money, if you want something off the shelf.


----------



## PK99 (12 Aug 2009)

Third vote for the tricross


----------



## palinurus (12 Aug 2009)

A pure Cyclocross bike often won't have rack fittings but there are a number of 'cross type bikes offered which do. I currently use a Specialized Singlecross for my commute, that will take a rack as will a Tricross.

Another option: you could look out for a secondhand touring frame and build something up.


----------



## RedBike (12 Aug 2009)

The Tri-cross will take panniers and it will cope with a bit of off-road. 

It's an odd bike in that it's trying to be a jack of all trades. Sadly imo it stretches it's self a bit thin and ends up being a good alrounder but a not particularly good at anything. It's pretty naff on the road compared to what that sort of money would buy you in terms of an 'audax' bike. It's not the best off-road either. 


If you're never realistically going to go off-road scrap the idea of a CX bike and get a good road bike. 

If your idea of off-road is 'proper' MTB trails then again scrap the idea of a CX bike and get a MTB and a cheap second-hand road bike for commuting. 

If you intend to commute and do the odd Sunday ride down a paved cycle path then have a look at the hybrid market.


----------



## beancounter (12 Aug 2009)

RedBike said:


> If you intend to commute and do the odd Sunday ride down a paved cycle path then have a look at the hybrid market.



Really the current crop of cyclocross bikes are little more than hybrids with drop handlebars.

I have a real aversion to flat bar bikes so that's why I bought my cyclocross bike to commute on, I have no misconceptions about it being a "real" cyclocrosser.

bc


----------



## Tel (12 Aug 2009)

Got this: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=844176#post844176

Don't know if it's your size though...


----------



## billflat12 (14 Aug 2009)

*£85 new cyclocross frame*

my brother bought one of these frames to build up, shop was only 10 mile away so was able to see them first, guy in the shop claimed he races them, brother uses his as an all rounder now and is well pleased , even sold his racer and tourer because he prefers it. he did have some fun on the red trail at landegla though. but hey, him and the bike remained in one piece !!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Graham-Weigh-...s_SR?hash=item3ca433f6e8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

used as a commuter a 700c wheel cyclocross bike is faster/safer on canal towpaths or unsurfaced lanes than a road bike (more comfortable an less punctures too), also faster than mtb.s on a road or unsurfaced path.


----------

